# Billy Mays Found Dead



## 2Shea (Jun 28, 2009)

The ANTI Naru/Hina



> DEVELOPING: Television pitchman Billy Mays — who built his fame by appearing on commercials and infomercials promoting household products and gadgets — died Sunday, MyFOXTampa.com reports.
> 
> Mays was found unresponsive by his wife inside his Tampa, Fla., home at 7:45 a.m. on Sunday, according to the Tampa Police Department.
> 
> ...



Yeah from Fox News, but it's confirmed.
*UPDATED*


I can't believe all the deaths this week. Billy Mays may have been a bit annoying, but he will be missed. The new Pitchmen show on Discovery was actually quite good.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 28, 2009)

This has got to be a fucking joke.


----------



## E (Jun 28, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK???? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2009)

Didn't see that one coming 

He can pitch virtually anything and make it sound like the greatest invention since slice bread.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 28, 2009)

_Wtf...it's celebrity death week._


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2009)

Why coulden't the guy who did sham wow die instead  atleast it woulden't have been billy and that guy wasn't a very nice person at all! Life is being so fuckin unfair right now.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jun 28, 2009)

The amount of deaths this week has been absolutely fuckin insane. Just what in the hell is going on?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 28, 2009)

Now who will yell at me to buy high industrial 
Cleaners and house hold applyances!!! Vince with slap chopp and sham wow is in prison!


----------



## Vanity (Jun 28, 2009)

That's really sad. 

I don't think I know who he is though. I guess I might recognize him if someone posts a pic.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 28, 2009)

dammit I was just about to make this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

WHAT THE SHIT!? 

I just was watching him on Pitchmen 10 seconds ago 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Fuck, this makes me exponentially sadder than MJ's death did.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's really sad.
> 
> I don't think I know who he is though. I guess I might recognize him if someone posts a pic.


----------



## E (Jun 28, 2009)

I SAW HIM IN THE FUCKING ESPN COMMERCIAL THIS MORNING

WAT THE SHIT YO


----------



## Obscurity (Jun 28, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's really sad.
> 
> I don't think I know who he is though. I guess I might recognize him if someone posts a pic.






He was very persuasive in his commercials although I found him annoying.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sure there's a lot of people affected by Michael Jackson's death...but this one gets me a lot more


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2009)

Sham wow guy wins once more


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 28, 2009)

This one is a bit more shocking than the others this week. He was always energetic and full of life on his show. From watching it, I came to like him a lot more and saw that he really was a nice guy.

Really sad to see him go.


----------



## yes (Jun 28, 2009)

NOOO. 

he was so cool


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

shintebukuro said:


> I'm sure there's a lot of people affected by Michael Jackson's death...but this one gets me a lot more


Damn straight. That guy was a man amongst men. T_T


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 28, 2009)

Fuck man... This week sucks!


----------



## Helix (Jun 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_4a4O7kXQo&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah yes, i know him, the Bob Vila clone.

RIP


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2009)

Him and Vince never had their pitch off.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

My friend, my rival, YOU SHALL BE AVENGED!

VINCE, YOUR PUNK ASS IS MINE!


----------



## Farih (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man, I really liked watching his commercials...  They were amusing, and yet convincing at the same time.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jun 28, 2009)

omg wtf bbq. WHY IS EVERYONE DIEING?


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2009)

WAIT, WHAT


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

Well that sucks.


Thar goes pitchmen.


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 28, 2009)

Shit, everyone go buy some MIGHTY PUTTY!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> 
> Thar goes pitchmen.


I loved that show. I was watching it when I found out he died 

If they replace him with Vince, fuck them. FUCK THEM SO HARD


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 28, 2009)

FOR 24 HOURS EVERYONE MUST TYPE ENTIRELY IN CAPS LOCK IN HONOR OF BILLY MAYS.


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 28, 2009)

Nooo, not Billy Mays, too. ;___; 

Why are all the really cool people dying this week?


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

OKAY!

HI TOKOYAMI HERE FOR THE DEATH OF BILLY MAYS WORLD FAMOUS PITCHMAN!  HE HAD THE CONVICTION TO PITCH ANY PRODUCT REGARDLESS OF WHAT IT WAS!



> I loved that show. I was watching it when I found out he died
> 
> If they replace him with Vince, fuck them. FUCK THEM SO HARD


Who's vince?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2009)

50 seems to be the magic number this week


----------



## Watchman (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy crap! I loved Billy Mays! So much better than that douche Vince.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 28, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> OKAY!
> 
> HI TOKOYAMI HERE FOR THE DEATH OF BILLY MAYS WORLD FAMOUS PITCHMAN!  HE HAD THE CONVICTION TO PITCH ANY PRODUCT REGARDLESS OF WHAT IT WAS!
> 
> Who's vince?



HE IS THE SCOUT.

Billy Mays Found Dead


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 28, 2009)

...no freaking WAY. 

Alright, where's that damn Death Note.


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Jun 28, 2009)

Now the theory of 3 is out the window....that means 2 more have to die this year 

CHEAP GENERIC CIALIS BUY online now


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2009)

OH GOD NO! 

I don't know who he is! 

But seriously, why all these people why not the Jonas brothers or Michael Bay!


----------



## K-deps (Jun 28, 2009)

*Billy Mays is dead*

Link removed

This is truly sad.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 28, 2009)

I just heard  why?!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG Armageddon is coming, everyone keeps dying.


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2009)

I  know I killed him


----------



## K-deps (Jun 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I  know I killed him



Billy is a legend, how dare you


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm willing to bet that it was a Ginsu knife that did him in.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> OH GOD NO!
> 
> I don't know who he is!
> 
> But seriously, why all these people why not the Jonas brothers or Michael Bay!



Best product pitchmen on TV. He could literally pitch any product and convince you it's the greatest invention known to mankind and you'd be a fool not to buy it xDD

*last commercial I saw of him, he was pitching a Health Insurance plan* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7d85T4OfqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dman (Jun 28, 2009)

anotha one bites the dust

...shit


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 28, 2009)

You don't need a cabinet full of dead celebrities.


----------



## Sin (Jun 28, 2009)

shintebukuro said:


> I'm sure there's a lot of people affected by Michael Jackson's death...but this one gets me a lot more


Same here.

Billy Mays was awesome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2009)

buy oxiclean in his honor


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 28, 2009)

The song another one bites the dust but that's poor taste.

No idea who he is but R.I.P


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 28, 2009)

Billy Mays, the guy who invented damn near everything you see on damn near every infomercial?


----------



## Vanity (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> OMG Armageddon is coming,



I KNOW AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## Dman (Jun 28, 2009)

i bet thats what killed him

inhaleddrank or been exposed to too much oxyclean

but gesy is right, thats what billy's dieing wish would be


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 28, 2009)

Does someone have a Death Note or something


----------



## Gooba (Jun 28, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

He was a million times better than Vince.


----------



## Xion (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm totally devoting my set to Billy Mays. He revolutionized the sales pitch.

I'm going to go cry now. This is too much to bear.


----------



## K-deps (Jun 28, 2009)

He had a show on Discovery channel, not sure how thats gonna work out now.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 28, 2009)

So..no more "HI BILLY MAYS HERE!" ? 

This week is depressing.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 28, 2009)

Jesus Christ.

We couldn't go two days without a dead celebrity/advertiser.  And he's 50 years old.  What the F*ck is happening!?


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 28, 2009)

His lungs gave out. Too much volume in his voice 

I loved that guy. Not only were the youtube poops of him funny, but the dude had so many awesome inventions. I actually _liked_ his infomercials


----------



## Baluskavitch (Jun 28, 2009)

CURSE YOU SHAMWOW GUY!


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 28, 2009)

*R.I.P* Billy Mays the man had some of the greatest informercials of all time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Does someone have a Death Note or something





Gooba said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> He was a million times better than Vince.



hmmh...


----------



## Armaroller (Jun 28, 2009)

Seriously, whomever has been using the Death Note this week needs to stop. I loved watching Pitchmen, and I really got to see that Billy was more than just a Infomercial product hawker, he stood by the products he advertised. That takes integrity which sadly is lacking in today's money-hungry world.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 28, 2009)

*Sniff* At least we're rest assured that he'll be cleaning MJ's jackets in heaven.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2009)

Infomercial King is dead =/


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2009)

This God among men could pitch me the rope to my own lynching. Not only does it support and equally distribute my weight severing the vertebrae in my cervical spine in one swift motion but THE TREE CAME FREE!

RIP, Billy.


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2009)

..So apparently this might be a hoax? (Which, wouldn't exactly shock me.)


----------



## Rememberance (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my god... WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING? THIS IS THE 4th PERSON TO DIE WITHIN THE LAST 4 DAYS??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WHAT THE HELL? 

I smell Conspiracy.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 28, 2009)

What the hell is going on!?

June was supposed to be last year's Celebrity Death Month.

Man, as annoying as Billy's voice got sometimes, he had this amazing attention grabbing power and I honestly did like seeing him on TV. He's why we use Oxy Clean. Plus he just seemed like a really nice guy.

I'll miss him. :[


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Jun 28, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK???

Goddamnit no! Not even the power of Orange Glow can save him 

Ridiculous...


----------



## Gooba (Jun 28, 2009)

This better be a hoax, there were a bunch of fake Billy Mays deaths before, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2009)

This week is horrible.


----------



## Camille (Jun 28, 2009)

NO


----------



## Brooke Logan (Jun 28, 2009)

That's sad.  I'd heard of him but don't recognize his face.

I wonder if he could have gotten a blood clot like my mother did.  Sometimes people get them from being on a plane for one thing, and also if there was some roughing up of the passengers, he could have gotten an injury he didn't know about.  A blood clot can be a fast and silent killer.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 28, 2009)

Kaen Mikami said:


> That's sad.  I'd heard of him but don't recognize his face.
> 
> I wonder if he could have gotten a blood clot like my mother did.  Sometimes people get them from being on a plane for one thing, and also if there was some roughing up of the passengers, he could have gotten an injury he didn't know about.  A blood clot can be a fast and silent killer.



...
I never want to fly again. (And I just did on Thursday)


----------



## Soldier (Jun 28, 2009)

Dammit, man! Everyone is dropping like flies! 
Have they found the cause of death? *didn't bother to read, already knew.*


----------



## Brooke Logan (Jun 28, 2009)

Cindy said:


> ...
> I never want to fly again. (And I just did on Thursday)



Hehe, well, it doesn't happen often I don't think.  But it can.  It's a concern especially for anyone on a very long flight.  It's any long period of immobility that can cause them.

My mother had been in a car accident so not only was she immobile for 10 days but she'd also had shoulder injuries, so either the immobility or injuries could have caused the blood clot.............

And it has been a bad week for deaths, not only celebrities but two people we knew died, a neighbor and a friend of the family's.  They were both elderly and sick though.


----------



## Chlorine (Jun 28, 2009)

I bet the ShamWow! guy is behind this.

And what the fuck is with all these celeb deaths?


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 28, 2009)

This _stinks_. This week _stinks_. This month *stinks*.

The month of my birthday must be celebrity death month. How unlucky is this week?

Who's using their death note.. It's a conspiracy!

I don't want to be an author anymore,I don't want to die a teenager


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what is up with this week?


----------



## Mαri (Jun 28, 2009)

It's the work of the Death Note!


----------



## Camille (Jun 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> hmmh...



IT'S ALL CLEAR NOW!


----------



## Soldier (Jun 28, 2009)

^ That's what I say. 
Please let Paris Hilton or Miley Cyrus be next.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 28, 2009)

Baluskavitch said:


> CURSE YOU SHAMWOW GUY!



Maybe the Shamwow guy is next?


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2009)

WTH MAN!!! WHATS UP WITH ALL THESE PEOPLE DYING!!!!??


----------



## Camille (Jun 28, 2009)

Keiichi Song said:


> WTH MAN!!! WHATS UP WITH ALL THESE PEOPLE DYING!!!!??



It's the SUPER-AWESOME DEATH-OFF SPECIAL month, it seems


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 28, 2009)

Celebrity death week.....
You shut your whore mouth up when Billy Mays is talking!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know him.


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2009)

I liked this dude a lot, he'll be missed. Shitty week is shitty.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

As the year of on the eve of the decade nears it's halfway point the gates of the apocalypse shall bear there teeth and claim those most important.

Tokodaumus.  5,42


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 28, 2009)

WHY?! 

WHO'S THE NEXT TARGET NOW?!


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

◦MuffiN◦ said:


> WHY?!
> 
> WHO'S THE NEXT TARGET NOW?!


YOU ARE.

....


----------



## Camille (Jun 28, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> YOU ARE.
> 
> ....



WE ALL ARE!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 28, 2009)

WE'RE ALL DEAD


----------



## MueTai (Jun 28, 2009)

what the fuck man


----------



## Mαri (Jun 28, 2009)

Camille said:


> WE ALL ARE!



.....


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2009)

This is fucking chaotic in Hollywood, and the fact that he was the same age as Michael Jackson.  It's a scary time to be a star

In b4 Oxyclean prices soar.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2009)

◦MuffiN◦ said:


> WE'RE ALL DEAD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2009)

The ONLY guy I at least gave consideration for the products he was advertising.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> hmmh...



I FUCKING KNEW IT WAS HIM!!! That guy can't be trusted. Ever since I've seen his Shamwow commercials, his face just screams "killer"!


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jun 28, 2009)

....

You have got to be fucking kidding me.

First MJ and now this. Life is just one big cruel joke.


----------



## Helix (Jun 28, 2009)

Vince may be the scout, but Billy is the Heavy!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHgEnN2PFzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

Camille said:


> WE ALL ARE!


Wrong I'm immune to death notes.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 28, 2009)

RIP, billy mays. I always wanted to suck your dick.


----------



## elvisyk (Jun 28, 2009)

People keep dying


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> RIP, billy mays. I always wanted to suck your dick.


We've just been hit by the
|^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^| ,,
| *Too* *Much* *Information* *Truck* | '|""";.||.___.
|_..._...__________________==== _|__|..., ] |
"(@ )'(@ )"""""""""""""""""""""""*|(@ )(@ )*****(@)


----------



## Stalin (Jun 28, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> We've just been hit by the
> |^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^| ,,
> | *Too* *Much* *Information* *Truck* | '|""";.||.___.
> |_..._...__________________==== _|__|..., ] |
> "(@ )'(@ )"""""""""""""""""""""""*|(@ )(@ )*****(@)




Actually, it was your dick. I also want to be covered in the vagina fluids of miley cyrus and to  bepissed on by jamies spears.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2009)

Goddamn you 2009, don't be like '08.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 28, 2009)

apparently Michael Jackson was already in some failing health and he also wasn't very public for the past long while.... but Billy Mays.... holy fucking shit. The dude was an icon. I loved Pitchmen. He helped quite a few people make it big through advertising for them. Its a huge huge shocker. Billy mays was extremely energetic and I think his death will have a more immediate impact on people that watch TV vs Michael Jackson's death.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 28, 2009)

Billy wasnt annoying...Id have had that dude as my alarm clock if I could ;_;


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 28, 2009)

Meh now we need that guy who used to do those old Sears commercials from back in the 80s and 90s. Or did he die already?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 28, 2009)

What the bloody, fucking hell?!

Famous people I respect need to stop passing...If Michael Cane, Ozzy, Issac Brock, or Clint Eastwood die in the next few days, then something is not right at all here...


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't see that one coming
> 
> He can pitch virtually anything and make it sound like the greatest invention since slice bread.



I know.  God, I don't understand what's so great about him basically shouting to the camera, but he sure was good at his job.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 28, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> What the bloody, fucking hell?!
> 
> Famous people I respect need to stop passing...If Michael Cane, Ozzy, Issac Brock, or Clint Eastwood die in the next few days, then something is not right at all here...



Ozzy is past due actually.


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 28, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Ozzy is past due actually.



Bat heads keep you young.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2009)

god doesn't exist.


----------



## Roy (Jun 28, 2009)

Celebrities are dropping like flies.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 28, 2009)

Neither does Tim Allen, both figments of your imagination.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 28, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Ozzy is past due actually.




Even so, having Ozzy AND Michael pass within a week? 

That would be chaos 


Rest in Peace Billy 

*Buys some Kaboom and Oxyclean


----------



## Daron (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone is picking off the celebrities.


----------



## Altron (Jun 28, 2009)

i bet Billie Mays probably drank too much of that OrangeGlo


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently his plane had a rough landing the day before, and stuff fell and hit him on the head...

Either way, it's Celebrity Death Week. Who's next, Bob Vila? Norm Abram? Patrick Swayze? Tom Brokaw? Bill Cosby?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2009)

DominusDeus said:


> Apparently his plane had a rough landing the day before, and stuff fell and hit him on the head...
> 
> Either way, it's Celebrity Death Week. Who's next, Bob Vila? Norm Abram? Patrick Swayze? Tom Brokaw? Bill Cosby?



I have to admit, I only know who half of the people are.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Vila and Abram were the hosts of This Old House (Vila also sells tools, and was a frequent guest on Tim Allen's old sitcom), Abram later got his own show: The New Yankee Workshop. Swayze is a movie star, Brokaw is a former American news anchor. And who doesn't know who Bill Cosby is...


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

> And who doesn't know who Bill Cosby is...


Jello?


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Jello?



The one and the only.


----------



## DeLarge (Jun 28, 2009)

Carradine,Mcmahon,Fawcett,Jackson,Mays...Scary June is scary...


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 28, 2009)

DeLarge said:


> Carradine,Fawcett,Jackson,Mays...Scary June is scary...



Don't forget Ed McMahon.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jun 28, 2009)

WTF is up with celebrity deaths?!?!?!? Everybody's fucking dying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHgEnN2PFzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

What the hell!

This upsets me more then MJ, someone did say deaths come in threes.....

Rip Billy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Neither does Tim Allen, both figments of your imagination.



Gee Imma take a wild guess and say star wars 2. But since I didn't PM you that leaves it for someone else to PM you and get rep. So jealous.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> What the hell!
> 
> This upsets me more then MJ, someone did say deaths come in threes.....



Already been 5 this month...

[edit]I mentioned Tom Brokaw earlier: I mean Walter Cronkite. He's 92 and in the hospital if I recall correctly.[/edit]


----------



## t3hVeG (Jun 28, 2009)

Man that sucks, Billy Mays was awesome!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

DominusDeus said:


> Already been 5 this month...
> 
> [edit]I mentioned Tom Brokaw earlier: I mean Walter Cronkite. He's 92 and in the hospital if I recall correctly.[/edit]



I meant of lifes cut short, 92 is a nice age to die.


----------



## Dave (Jun 28, 2009)

how the fuck did that happn


----------



## Mαri (Jun 28, 2009)

Everyone is dying


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2009)

I find it odd that he died at age 50 as well. Interested in seeing why exactly he passed...I hope it isn't anything drug related.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 28, 2009)

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 28, 2009)

Not Billy Mays!!


----------



## Daron (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe it was from all the years of playing with the cleaners?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2009)

"THE POWER OF _OXY CLEAAAAANN!!_" 

Doesn't work on death apparently :/


----------



## Mαri (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a sign of something


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 28, 2009)

R.I.P Billy Mays


----------



## xpeed (Jun 28, 2009)

NO!     No more Oxy scream infomercials.  Seriously, he really does sell products with his pitch strategy.  I enjoyed watching Pitchman with him.  RIP


----------



## iLurk (Jun 28, 2009)

THIS IS WORSE THAN MICHAEL JACKSON.

CAPS LOCK IN HONOUR OF THIS AWESOME MAN AND HIS SCREAMING.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## iLurk (Jun 28, 2009)

KABOOM friend!

WORSHIP THIS friend!

KABOOOOOOOOOM!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOmvdeNa67E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> hmmh...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 28, 2009)

iLurk said:


> KABOOM friend!
> 
> WORSHIP THIS friend!
> 
> ...



Holy shit it took me way too long to figure out that wasn't his real voice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 28, 2009)

What is wrong with this world?

2009 is a horrendous year.


----------



## Munak (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember that guy from the Oxy Clean infomercial. He wasn't as irritating as they said he was.

Fuck you, Death, what the hell are you doing? 

RIP Billy Mays.


----------



## saprobe (Jun 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> hmmh...


I KNEW IT! CURSE YOU, VINCE THE SHAMWOW GUY!!!!


----------



## LazyPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

What the!
Oh come on world! Now you take the greatest guy to sell me awsome stuff! I'm going to be sad again


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor guy. 

Even though he annoyed me with the commercials, I'll sure miss him.

R.I.P Bill Mays


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> hmmh...



I officialy hate this guy.

I'm going to miss Bill Mays.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> hmmh...



This leads me to believe there are more then one in this world behind these deaths.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2009)

And another one bites the dust.


----------



## the box (Jun 28, 2009)

man i actually liked his load ass commercials poor guy. be better in the next life


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jun 28, 2009)

the box said:


> man i actually liked his load ass commercials poor guy. be better in the next life



Yeah, I tought they we're funny.
I'm sure he's in a better place.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 28, 2009)

I've seen a couple of episodes of "Pitchmen" (damn I must have nothing better to do). Such an enthusiastic guy. They also showed him with his family in one episode So sad


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 28, 2009)

SakuraUchiha09 said:


> Yeah, I tought they we're funny.
> I'm sure he's in a better place.



Well, right now he's naked on some cold slab being prodded by a doctor to determine cause of death.

Soon he'll be injected with a powerful chemical, then in a few more days his corpse will be on display and people his family barely knows will talk about how 'natural' he looks while eating a lot of food and gossiping about who's sleeping with who.

Then he'll rot in the ground.


Poor Billy.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

PILAF UR RUININBG MAH BELEIFZ U UNCARING CUNTWAD!1111


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Well, right now he's naked on some cold slab being prodded by a doctor to determine cause of death.
> 
> Soon he'll be injected with a powerful chemical, then in a few more days his corpse will be on display and people his family barely knows will talk about how 'natural' he looks while eating a lot of food and gossiping about who's sleeping with who.
> 
> ...



I was talking in a spirit way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Well, right now he's naked on some cold slab being prodded by a doctor to determine cause of death.
> 
> Soon he'll be injected with a powerful chemical, then in a few more days his corpse will be on display and people his family barely knows will talk about how 'natural' he looks while eating a lot of food and gossiping about who's sleeping with who.
> 
> ...



That is probably a better place.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 28, 2009)

SakuraUchiha09 said:


> I was talking in a spirit way.


You talking to an atheist.


----------



## master bruce (Jun 28, 2009)

well, some ppl do crazy stuff.

heath ledger died from drugs, michael jackson workerd out 6 hours a day/ate only one meal(starving)/ and took drug cocktails(demeral), billy mays was on drugs too.

I think farrah fawcet was sick.

so death is expected in these cases.

its not like they were just walking down the street and dropped dead.


davivd carradine was inmto some sick shit so yeah he would die from what he was doing.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 28, 2009)

I couldn't believe this at first. 



Darn, I didn't really care about Carradine or Fawcett, but MJ and Mays shall be sorely missed.

And I HATE Shamwow guy. Mays >>>>>>>>>>>>> his sneering trap.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

[01] Don't Fear the Reaper

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUAvTn3uz5w[/YOUTUBE]

[02] Another One Bites the Dust

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 29, 2009)

*Wow, who else?*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 29, 2009)

I remember Oxy-Clean, Orange Glo and the Turbo Tiger. Class.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow American celebrities have no luck this month...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2009)

This came way out of left field...


----------



## Magus (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the worst piece of news I've heard all week. Seriously.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2009)

^Even worse than MJ?


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 29, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> hmmh...



 









Looks like OxyClean's about to get pretty popular in heaven.


----------



## Magus (Jun 29, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Even worse than MJ?



MJ meant nothing to me.

But Billy, he delivered!


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

*Too much dying, DO NOT WANT. 

Billy Mays will be remembered as an awesome Baseball Player and Oxy Clean (I bought that stuff once, fuckin clean winrar!)

@Mider - MJ's was worse...though they didn't have to film his body being taken into the ambulance. =\*


----------



## Mozu (Jun 29, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL. 

Why the fuck is everyone dying?  

First all those trains crashing and now all the celebs are being offed. It's Apocalypse now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

You know this vid sums up what the boards are feeling right now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYOE_b4aYD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You know this vid sums up what the boards are feeling right now
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYOE_b4aYD0[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnTHypbLlkE[/YOUTUBE]

3:08.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK IT YOU'RE GONNA DIE OF SOMETHING MIGHT AS WELL LEAVE THIS WORLD WITH A SMILE ON YOUR FACE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cereza (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG the oxcyclean guy?


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

*


Cereza said:



			OMG the oxcyclean guy? 

Click to expand...


Yeah, I didn't know who Billy Mays was until I saw the news and went "HOLY SHIT! ITS HIM! NUUUUU NO DIE! ". 

Shit's gone crazy this month.

Not to mention all hell breaking loose in other countries over political bullshit. =\*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 29, 2009)

i honestly thought this was a poor joke at first, but it was on CNN.com

i thought he was annoying at first, but the espn commercial was a classic


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think that the human race will live long enough to be wiped out for 2012.

2012 THE YEAR GOD RETCONNED CREATION


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2009)

They always die in threes.


----------



## Xion (Jun 29, 2009)

Ed McMahon died too you know?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 29, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Even worse than MJ?



Well...  yeah.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2009)

THE POWER OF OXY CLEEEAAAAAAANN


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah, here's the solution:



> (972): they say celebs die in threes. leave it to billy mays to throw in one extra COMPLETELY FREE!



Entsu


----------



## Fenton (Jun 29, 2009)

Daron said:


> Someone is picking off the celebrities.







Austeria said:


> I couldn't believe this at first.


----------



## Cirus (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder what the cause was of such a thing.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 29, 2009)

Apparently, something hit him on the head while they were on a plane the day before he had to get a hip replacement surgery done. If you add it all together...


----------



## Cirus (Jun 29, 2009)

Raleigh said:


> Apparently, something hit him on the head while they were on a plane the day before he had to get a hip replacement surgery done. If you add it all together...


 If that is the case then that proves humans are the lamest creatures on the planet.  Animals, insects, and fish can all take a beating and keep on going like nothing has happened, but then a human can litterally just get hit on the head and die.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn the Oxyclean dude. Well RIP.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 29, 2009)

BUT WAIT THERES NO MORE!!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 29, 2009)

Too many deaths imo. I only heard of Fawcett and MJ but was stunned about Mr. McMahon dead, now this. This is too much.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz86TsGx3fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Heard about his. 

Quite sad


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2009)

He had Heart Disease, but still a Heart Attack screams Kira.  Teradepot


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 29, 2009)

wow i didnt know this


----------



## Peter (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the sham wow guy assassinated Billy Mays.  

It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 29, 2009)

RIP



Peter said:


> I think the sham wow guy assassinated Billy Mays.
> 
> It makes perfect sense.



I second this


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Mider T said:
			
		

> He had Heart Disease, but still a Heart Attack screams Kira.  Crack Pipes



Kira should use his skills to kill more deserving victims


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Good grief......all these well known people this week. Tis been a terrible week for entertainment T__T


----------



## xHinataFan (Jun 29, 2009)

What will I do without any more Fantastic Products?


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 29, 2009)

oh, i saw this one too...and we bought a turbo tiger before once...my condolences


----------



## Mozu (Jun 29, 2009)

He had a heart attack. Kira... Kira... sounds like Keira...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Well, right now he's naked on some cold slab being prodded by a doctor to determine cause of death.
> 
> Soon he'll be injected with a powerful chemical, then in a few more days his corpse will be on display and people his family barely knows will talk about how 'natural' he looks while eating a lot of food and gossiping about who's sleeping with who.
> 
> ...



His casket should be cleaned with oxy-clean. 

They should sell it at his funeral, then he would still be a better sales men then the sham wow guy, even in death.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2009)

Mider T said:


> He had Heart Disease, but still a Heart Attack screams Kira.  here



Yeah, he died almost immediately [just like Jackson]. I'm saying almost because we don't quite know the conditions of his death.

His lips and body were cold when May's wife found him. Wonder how long he was dead.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

All Right I've had a days rest Time to Get to Work


----------



## Zache (Jun 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-i4LI07Bzs[/YOUTUBE]

This video was posted days before Billy Mays death. Coincidence?


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2009)

Zache said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-i4LI07Bzs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video was posted days before Billy Mays death. Coincidence?



That's kinda creepy.


----------



## Yomi (Jun 30, 2009)

This sucks... I wasn't really a fan of the infomercials, but now that he's gone it's sad.  

He was such a lively guy...


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 30, 2009)

I read through all 11 pages. I swear if page 11 had any pics of Mays I would've started crying. I'm going to miss that man and his magnificent, regal beard.


----------



## Undead (Jun 30, 2009)

Billy who? R.I.P Billy.
I hardly knew ye.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2009)

Another...fantastic...

..product!


----------

